# Jersey Woolie Kits with pictures



## woodleighcreek (Apr 20, 2011)

There a little over 3 weeks now and so cute. They are all black, but one has blue eyes...Is that a DQ for a black rabbit?

This is Hot Stuff






This is Atilla the Bun





This is Poppet


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 20, 2011)

Adorable!  Love the blue eyes!


----------



## dbunni (Apr 20, 2011)

Blue  or blue gray is a definate DQ for black based bunnies ... but they are so cute!  Sweet looking kiddos...


----------



## woodleighcreek (Apr 20, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Blue  or blue gray is a definate DQ for black based bunnies ... but they are so cute!  Sweet looking kiddos...


It dosn't bother me. I have so many people who want bunnies just for pets, so he wont be a problem. He is super sweet, though.


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 21, 2011)

awww, I want one! They are soo cute


----------

